# Vortex Viper PST mounted with pics.



## GT-40 GUY (Nov 20, 2010)

People have been asking about what ring height will work with the new PST 6-24x50mm scope. Here are a couple of pictures of my Savage with their Target action with a very heavy barrel.

The scope is a Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50mm FFP MOA with a Vortex Custom Elevation Turret made for 6mm Norma BR. which is accurate all the way out to 1,200 yds. which is the farthest I have shot it so far.

The Picatinney rail is a 20 MOA made by EGW and Burris low Extreme Tactical rings. The scope fits low with enough room for Butler Creek pop open cover without touching barrel which is a # 43 for the objective & a # 16 for the eye piece.

Hope this helps since the new scopes should be out by February 2011 I hope.

gt40

PS: The target is the first one I shot at 400 yds. with the Custom Turret to see if I was on the paper!!!! 

Picture with 5 shot 3/8" group was shot at 200 yds.

       I also put a high quality UV filter on the objective lens so I can not scratch the lens only the filter which cost about $12.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 26, 2013)

If you notice I have 2 bubble levels on rifle first. The one on the rail is to get the rail (action) level. After it is level I make sure the vertical cross hair is perfect then I mount the offset bubble on the scope tube and then remove the one attached to the Picatinney rail.

joseph


----------



## BRANDYN (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice, im considering the same scope in 4-16-50 to go on my 6.5 Grendel.  Perhaps I need to step up to the 6-24-50 as well to venture towards a 1000 yards.  Ive shot out to about a 500 yards max.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice looking set up !!  Looks like it'll shoot too!


----------



## buckshot29 (Jul 15, 2013)

Man u've really got that rifle tricked out! Doesn't even look like a Savage & just to be sure since I got to it by following a link on .243's. Is that what caliber that is. Also wanted to ask you about the UV filter you placed on the objective lens. Early in the mornings & as the sun's going down, does it interfere with the light at all? Just wondering since I see a lot of Deer just before quitting time but still legal time & just wanted to know how much of the last available light does it hinder, if any at all? Thanks so much 4 your time


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 15, 2013)

buckshot29 said:


> Man u've really got that rifle tricked out! Doesn't even look like a Savage & just to be sure since I got to it by following a link on .243's. Is that what caliber that is. Also wanted to ask you about the UV filter you placed on the objective lens. Early in the mornings & as the sun's going down, does it interfere with the light at all? Just wondering since I see a lot of Deer just before quitting time but still legal time & just wanted to know how much of the last available light does it hinder, if any at all? Thanks so much 4 your time



It is a 6mm Norma BR. The UV filter does cut down on the light, but last season I saw a deer at about 100 yds. and it was so dark that I barely knew it was a deer with my eyes. When I looked through the scope I could count the points.

gt40

PS: The .243 is on left and the 6mm Norma BR. is on right. The .243 is a little faster, but the short one is much more accurate even considering how accurate the .243 is.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 16, 2013)

trucknhunter said:


> I'm savage fan to  If i ever do swap my barrel out i'm leaning toward going with 6 Dasher for the extra velocity.



The 6mm Norma BR. can be chambered for no neck turn brass ( mine is .271 )and the little increase in velocity won't gain you anything when you consider all your extra case prep work with the dasher. IMHO.

gt40


----------

